# Taliban vows more abductions as hostages freed



## retiredgrunt45 (31 Aug 2007)

Seems that South Korea just set a precedent. 

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20070829%2fhostages_follow_070830



> The seven remaining South Korean hostages taken captive last July by the Taliban have been released, and insurgents have vowed they will abduct more foreigners.
> 
> "We will do the same thing with the other allies in Afghanistan, because we found this way to be successful," Taliban spokesman Qari Yousef Ahmadi told The Associated Press by phone on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2007)

Well done.....I guess no one learned anything when Karzai did the same a couple of years ago.

Korea just made things worse IMHO.

Regards


----------



## Bobby Rico (31 Aug 2007)

As much as I'm happy to see the hostages freed, Korea really dropped the ball on this one.  They've just given the Taliban an open invitation to start taking hostages from any country to be used as bargaining chips.  

To say the least, the Korean missionaries shouldn't have been there to begin with.  Christian missionaries in a pre-dominantly Muslim country....what were they thinking?


----------



## Remius (31 Aug 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> To say the least, the Korean missionaries shouldn't have been there to begin with.  Christian missionaries in a pre-dominantly Muslim country....what were they thinking?


, 

While I agree they shouldn't have been there to begin with, it has more to do with the fact that the country is unstable.  It would kind of defeat the purpose if you sent Christian missionaries to a pre-dominantly Christian country wouldn't it?


----------



## 2 Cdo (31 Aug 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Well done.....I guess no one learned anything when Karzai did the same a couple of years ago.
> 
> Korea just made things worse IMHO.
> 
> Regards



I suppose no one seen this coming a mile away. : Can't wait to hear about the next group getting snatched!


----------



## Flip (31 Aug 2007)

> While I agree they shouldn't have been there to begin with, it has more to do with the fact that the country is unstable.  It would kind of defeat the purpose if you sent Christian missionaries to a pre-dominantly Christian country wouldn't it?



While I agree with your comment - insurgency being all the rage in Afghanistan,
Christian missionaries do go to predominantly Christian counties all the time.

My friends' first mission field was France! ;D
Wouldda been great if the guy knew how to have fun.........OOops.

I don't think the Taliban really gained anything but a lot of press.
The Koreans were leaving anyway and missionaries were probably
reconsidereing anyway.


----------



## Haggis (31 Aug 2007)

I agree that Canada should negotiate the release of it's kidnapped citizens.

However, to ensure a common standard of negotiations are conducted and that abductors are all treated equtiably and thier demands are met in a common fashion, only one Canadian agency should be authorized to negotiate with kidnappers.


----------



## Flip (31 Aug 2007)

> However, to ensure a common standard of negotiations are conducted and that abductors are all treated equtiably and thier demands are met in a common fashion, only one Canadian agency should be authorized to negotiate with kidnappers.



But all the kidnappers would end up dead!
Jack would NEVER Approve. ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Aug 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Jack would NEVER Approve. ;D



Send him first!


----------



## Haggis (31 Aug 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> But all the kidnappers would end up dead!
> Jack would NEVER Approve. ;D




.... and that is a bad thing how, again???


----------



## Flip (31 Aug 2007)

SARCASM! ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Aug 2007)

Crantor said:
			
		

> ,
> 
> While I agree they shouldn't have been there to begin with, it has more to do with the fact that the country is unstable.  It would kind of defeat the purpose if you sent Christian missionaries to a pre-dominantly Christian country wouldn't it?



Heck - the Mormons do it all the time!  And the 7th Day Adventists.  And some Baptist sects.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Aug 2007)

Kidnapping foreigners is a great way to improve your bottom line. The ROK is reputed to have paid anywhere from $2 - 20m. Civilians are in country at their own risk and paying a ransom just encourage's more kidnappings.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Sep 2007)

Saw this photo and it says it all for me.


----------

